# Happy 4th of july



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Have a safe & happy 4th


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy 4th to all the users. Hope you guys have a chance to see some fireworks or have some BBQ.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Fourth of July and may the fireworks miss your yards and storage sheds


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy fourth! and for those that don't get to see fireworks or want to see some more I'm going to film the ones near me and put the video on youtube.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th of July! I Hope you all get to go to a good cookout!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool saw some kick @$$ fireworks right on the beach lasted 45 min.now to continue in my yard


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Fourth!
Let the BBQ and Beer begin.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Have a safe and happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to U-SA!
Happy Birthday to U-SA!
Happy Birthday Dear United States of America!
Happy Birthday to U-SA!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We've got thunderstorms here so no fireworks tonight. We really need the rain, but not tonight.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy 4th O' July!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Just remember folks, just because you're into halloween and like to see things charred, doesn't mean your guests want their food that way. I got carried away a couple of nights ago, started daydreaming about how this (the meat I was cooking) would work great at the Ghost Train's BBQ scene, ended up ruining the dinner and had to order out.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope everybody had a safe holiday!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> We've got thunderstorms here so no fireworks tonight. We really need the rain, but not tonight.


Aw, so sorry to hear that Scareme!!! What a bummer - I know what you mean, about heading rain down this way, but TONIGHT of all nights?!?!?! Who knew the weather was so unpatriotic?!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Belated Happy 4th to all.I just wanted to show you this pic I took ..I think it turned out pretty cool


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely picture Lilly. Where were the fireworks at?


----------

